# 1939 Motorbike ~ Rolling Once Again



## okozzy (Jun 4, 2016)

Well I purchased this bike some 5 years ago, but it's been sitting in a corner in a box in my garage.
Right after I bought it I got distracted by the TOC bicycle bug.
If I remember correctly, it came out of Wisconsin.
It's a shame that it's been in a box all this time, this bike is a solid and smooth rider, one of my new favorites!

Enjoy and feel free to comment.

*p.s. I got the horn and light working using a modern 6v battery.*


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 4, 2016)

If you decide to put it back in the box, slap my address on it and send it here. That thing is wicked!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow! Really nice


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## robertc (Jun 5, 2016)

I would have been lucky if it lasted 5 minutes in that box. Awesome bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 5, 2016)

NICE BIKE!
ENJOY!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 5, 2016)

_*Thanks a bunch...*_


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 7, 2016)

Sweet machine.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 8, 2016)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 11, 2016)

A question for the experts regarding the seat on this bike.

My understanding is that all prewar bikes came with the long spring seats, do you know of any 39's or early 40's bikes coming out of the factory with these later seats? Transition period if you will...


----------



## okozzy (Jun 11, 2016)

A question for the experts regarding the seat on this bike. 

My understanding is that all prewar bikes came with the long spring seats, do you know of any 39's or early 40's bikes coming out the factory with these later seats? Transition period if you will...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2016)

Maybe these catalogs will help?http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1939.html
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1940.html


----------

